# choked



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

well I went out to east fork to hunt this was my first time ever turkey hunting.
I went to a spot my buddy & I scouted during youth season with his son. As soon as I got to this spot I chirped on my push pull call & got a gobble back. I scrambled to find a good tree to sit in front of. got set & called again. he returned my call again. He kept getting closer. By now my heart is beating like crazy. I stopped calling for a few minutes. Then I see him about 75 yards away at the bottom of the hill walking into the brush. By now I am freaking out. I chirp on my call one more time & here he comes up the hill right at me. the only prob. is there is a sticker bush right in between us. well he gets to within 25 yards & I got to take the shot. well as you can tell from the title I missed. I know I will never get that lucky again. But what a rush. I am now hooked.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

carxman17 said:


> well I went out to east fork to hunt this was my first time ever turkey hunting.
> I went to a spot my buddy & I scouted during youth season with his son. As soon as I got to this spot I chirped on my push pull call & got a gobble back. I scrambled to find a good tree to sit in front of. got set & called again. he returned my call again. He kept getting closer. By now my heart is beating like crazy. I stopped calling for a few minutes. Then I see him about 75 yards away at the bottom of the hill walking into the brush. By now I am freaking out. I chirp on my call one more time & here he comes up the hill right at me. the only prob. is there is a sticker bush right in between us. well he gets to within 25 yards & I got to take the shot. well as you can tell from the title I missed. I know I will never get that lucky again. But what a rush. I am now hooked.



Yeah...well that is why we keep coming back isn't it? You will certainly get another chance in days to come....but lets hope they are all this exciting...and you just learn to breathe better!


----------

